# Mains connection tripping out



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Got me new , ok new to me auto trail chieftain home today after paying out £32,000. Just a tad disappointed as every time I plug in the mains lead it trips the fuses in the house, spoke to the garage I bought I from, sales guy said he'll speak to someone in the work shop and get back to me. Anyone have any suggestions whirl I wait for the fare

Cheers
Chris


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Try switching EVERYTHING off in the van ( including the battery charger) then plug in to your house outlet. If it still blows, then the cable could be at fault. If it does not blow, then switch things on until it blows. The last thing you switched on is the problem!!


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Chris
I was going to suggest the same has the other poster, more than likley the cable. Pete


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

My Rapido has developed (and I'm still investigating) a problem that trips the house RCD when I'm hooked up (to 240v socket in the garage) . I've narrowed the problem down to the 240v supply to the Thetford fridge -so I suspect I may have to replace that element eventually (I can chill down on gas if I need to)

Harry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> My Rapido has developed (and I'm still investigating) a problem that trips the house RCD when I'm hooked up (to 240v socket in the garage) . I've narrowed the problem down to the 240v supply to the Thetford fridge -so I suspect I may have to replace that element eventually (I can chill down on gas if I need to)
> 
> Harry


Harry, it could be something as simple as a loose terminal screw. I wonder why the MH RCD doesn't trip as its the first in line? Ray


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

rayc said:


> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> > My Rapido has developed (and I'm still investigating) a problem that trips the house RCD when I'm hooked up (to 240v socket in the garage) . I've narrowed the problem down to the 240v supply to the Thetford fridge -so I suspect I may have to replace that element eventually (I can chill down on gas if I need to)
> ...


Ray

Thanks for the input - the house RCD definately trips when I set the Thetford switch from OFF to 240v (switch is configured OFF-GAS- 240v -BATT ) - there's a plug break behind the fridge I can get to via the outside lower vent -I'll unplug and try that next - its a bit of a step because if it still trips the RCD then I've got umpteen clocks to go round resetting in the house -don't know why it doesn't trip the 'van' RCD - I've got a triple gang RCD under the fixed bed supplying 240v to Truma, Domestic, Fridge - presumably its not so sensitive as the house one - and neither are any campsites (if they have them ) as the 240v fridge works OK on site.

Have you ever 'wikipediad' RCD - its quite a device -I'd always thought of it as an earth leakage detector but it actually senses an imbalance between the Line and Neutral currents (imaging that 50 Hz supply) and trips if it senses an imbalance in the load.

Harry - sorry for original thread drift


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Coulstock said:


> My Rapido has developed (and I'm still investigating) a problem that trips the house RCD when I'm hooked up (to 240v socket in the garage) . I've narrowed the problem down to the 240v supply to the Thetford fridge -so I suspect I may have to replace that element eventually (I can chill down on gas if I need to)
> 
> Harry


Hi 
My Thetford has packed up, it won't work on either supply man coming on Saturday to have a look. Peter


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Fridges tripping the mains is a common problem. Water/condensation gets into the heating jacket and across the mains element terminals.
Easy solution is to run on gas for a few mins to dry.


Trevor


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

trevorf said:


> Fridges tripping the mains is a common problem. Water/condensation gets into the heating jacket and across the mains element terminals.
> Easy solution is to run on gas for a few mins to dry.
> 
> Trevor


Sorry - thats not the fix. Tried that first time problem occurred - same result ie RCD trips. Tried it after a long period of hot weather -(remember March ) -same result- my suspicion is the 240 heating element - though why I don't know - next step disconnect fridge at plug break on the back on the back of the fridge

Harry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> trevorf said:
> 
> 
> > Fridges tripping the mains is a common problem. Water/condensation gets into the heating jacket and across the mains element terminals.
> ...


Only a punt but perhaps the house RCD is too sensitive? It is not unknown for them to become so.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Sorry - thats not the fix


Well it is the fix for mine and a few of my customers.

Of course if you have a dodgy 230V element then the only fix is to replace it.

Trevor


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayc said:


> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> > trevorf said:
> ...


If the house RCD is OK I would be worried as to why the MH RCD is not dropping first.

Geoff


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the adivice, think I've narrowed it down to the fridge although I can't be sure as I don't have. Wireing diagram in my hand book, seems like every other autotrail but not the chieftain. 

As you look at the ec200 control system it's the is miniature circuit breaker on the right of the three that keeps tripping.

Chris


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Now confused! I read the op as tripping the house breaker??


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Now confused! I read the op as tripping the house breaker??


Sorry -I was responsible for thread drift - OP had van 'blowing' all house fuses - interesting that he's also narrowed in on the fridge

Harry


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Chrisgd said:


> Got me new , ok new to me auto trail chieftain home today after paying out £32,000. Just a tad disappointed as every time I plug in the mains lead it trips the fuses in the house, spoke to the garage I bought I from, sales guy said he'll speak to someone in the work shop and get back to me. Anyone have any suggestions whirl I wait for the fare
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


I'm confused also.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Had similar problem with our fridge. Remove the fridge vent on the outside of the van unplug the fridge (its just plugged in on ours). test the 240 again. You may find the plug socket if ful of water as the garage has most likely washed your van with a pressure washer

Andy


----------

